# Vermont Nuc Workshop



## BeeCurious

I've printed out my membership application and I'll be taking it with me...


----------



## Michael Palmer

See you then then.


----------



## stoweski

Hey Michael,

Where is this workshop being held? 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## BeeCurious

As much as I would have liked to attend the workshop I've decided that the distance is too great.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees

If I only lived closer...


----------



## Michael Palmer

stoweski said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Where is this workshop being held?
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


At the Burlington Intervale.

See vermontbeekeepers.org


----------



## NewBee2007

Hi! Will you be doing any more of the nuc workshops this summer?
If so, where and when? (I just came across this here, but as usual, my timing is such that it's in progress as I type this.) Thanks!


----------



## Michael Palmer

No workshops scheduled.


----------



## Vermonter

Mike Thank You for taking your time to share with us. Your knowledge base is a wealth of information for many of us.... again thank you for taking the time.
David & Lynden Prior


----------



## deknow

...that sounds like a great workshop!

i've heard mike and kirk speak both formally and informally on this topic, and seen the results in their yards....a technique that we are starting to play with ourselves.

i'm sure both mike and kirk will cover the topic in their talks at the northeast treatment free beekeeping conference, and we have a bit of the relevant hardware (3 bottom boards/feeders). perhaps we should make up a few as part of the hive openings at the conference?

i could probably supply some virgin queens for those wanting to go home and try it...but i don't have time to build anymore hardware.

any thoughts?

deknow


----------



## waynesgarden

I think that would be a great idea, deknow. Looking forward to the treatment-free conference.

I took the nuc workshop that Erin Forbes teaches in Maine and I know Mike Palmer does his a little differently. I made a few more nuc boxes than I have queens for this year.

Wayne


----------



## Michael Palmer

deknow said:


> ...that sounds like a great workshop!
> 
> i've heard mike and kirk speak both formally and informally on this topic, and seen the results in their yards....a technique that we are starting to play with ourselves.
> 
> i'm sure both mike and kirk will cover the topic in their talks at the northeast treatment free beekeeping conference, and we have a bit of the relevant hardware (3 bottom boards/feeders). perhaps we should make up a few as part of the hive openings at the conference?
> 
> i could probably supply some virgin queens for those wanting to go home and try it...but i don't have time to build anymore hardware.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> deknow


A little hands on never hurts. I try to cover all the bases in my presentation. Lots of photos. But, actually performing the work...making the nucs...is a big help to those planning on trying the technique.

I won't be at your conference until Saturday mid-morning. Kirk could do the workshop if you want to do it earlier. Or, we could do it together...now that would be something.

Equipment is available from Pat at New England Farms: www.newenglandfarms.com


----------



## deknow

Michael Palmer said:


> I won't be at your conference until Saturday mid-morning. Kirk could do the workshop if you want to do it earlier. Or, we could do it together...now that would be something.


ok, we will plan on having some kind of hands on "making up nucs to overwinter"...this is great![/quote]



> Equipment is available from Pat at New England Farms: www.newenglandfarms.com


ahhh, very good to know! i notice that he doesn't offer the feeder, but a divided hive body instead. being able to get the 4 frame boxes that can go over the divided 10 frame body is a real plus!

deknow


----------



## winevines

ahhh, very good to know! i notice that he doesn't offer the feeder, but a divided hive body instead. being able to get the 4 frame boxes that can go over the divided 10 frame body is a real plus!
/QUOTE]

We had a lot of trouble getting an order filled from the folks at New England farms. My friend waited a year for his woodenware and I finally gave up after 6 months and 4 phone calls. Maybe they don't like Southerners?

There are other folks now making this type of equipment. I have worked with Nevin Rank at Honey Rustlin Farms who makes divided hive bodies and made four frame nucs for me on special request. I also worked with him to develop a bottom board that will hold two nucs which works great. We like it with screened bottom boards and mite trays. Wroked fine this past winter which was cold with snow on the ground for months. This stuff may or may not be on his website, but he will make them for you. See: http://www.honeyrustler.com/Beekeeping_catalog.html

In the past Kelley bee also sold 4 frame nucs which fit on top of divided deeps. There is also someone on this list who advertised selling 4 frame nucs but I can not recall who it was.


----------

